# Prescription Must Haves!!!???!!! Multimin??



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I finally got my approval for Vet-Serv USA & now have a way to order things like Bo-se, Thiamine, Banamine etc & plan on making a rather large order for myself & a goat-friend. I don't want to miss out on something for my meds Cab while I have the DHs permission to spend $$

Here is my list! Please add any of your 'Must Haves' (& why & dosage) that you think I have missed! I know I'm missing a lot of things I "planned" on getting & now can't remember!!

Bo-se
Thiamine
Fortified B Complex
B-12??
Banamine
Albon (or whichever is best for Cocci)
LA200 (or 300)
Oxytocin

Preferred Antibiotic???

Also.... for Multimin users:How often do you give it? Weekly? Monthly? Do you still copper bolus?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Must haves:


Baytril
Draxxin
Mu-Se and Bo-Se
Lutalyse
Cystorelin


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

What is Cystorelin used for & what is the dosage?


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm following too. About to make an order through Vet serv too.

Thank you to everyone for sharing!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I used to use multimin but switched to replamin. Not only does it have all the good stuff, but it's higher in copper, and ISN'T A SHOT :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do NOT use Mu-Se! It has been known to kill goats because its MUCH higher in Selenium then BoSe and you can accidentally use the wrong dosage.
MuSe is for cows

Antibiotic I wont be without:
Excenel
I also have:
Nuflor

You have LA200 on your list but thats available at TSC or other feed stores. I get the Duramycin (same stuff different brand) and its even cheaper


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would get Draxxin, Excede, and Nuflor or Naxcel as antibiotics. I just started using Totltrazuril (Baycox) for coccidia and it works very well.

Cystorelin is used if you have a doe with cystic ovaries to help get her to ovulate so she will breed.

Mu-Se is dosed at 1 cc per 200 lbs. I use it on my adult goats, they each get 1/2-3/4 cc. You would not want to use it if you have small goats, or on kids as you can't get an accurate dose below 100 lbs.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

So help me understand correctly........are y'all able to order this stuff without a vet prescription? Or you still have to have one?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Vet Serv provides the vet proscription for your order


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get Excenel instead of Naxcel. Once you mix Naxcel, you either have to use it within 7 days or freeze it. Excenel can just sit on the shelf.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Mu-Se is used on the adults. Rule of thumb, "M" or moms, "B" for baby (Bo-Se). We also have big adult Saanens, and have used Mu-Se on the girls with no problems. 

Totally agree with excenel. Also a must-have.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> Vet Serv provides the vet proscription for your order


I'm really trying to not be this dense but if I'm understanding they contact my vet? I'm not sure my vet would give me Rx's for any of that stuff......I was giving CDT that THEY gave me and wouldn't even give me Epi just in case! I really like them too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no they dont contact your vet - they have their own vet that gives out the scripts. Thats how it was explained to me years ago.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh.......well I went on their website to get an account and it was asking for a DVM license number......is there a different screen I need to go to?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ask one of the members who recently applied - I havent in like 5 years so I dont know what I did


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I skipped the DVM number and was approved in a few days.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh wow! Thanks! I'll have to try it then!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone been able to get epi?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No, I searched it and they don't seem to have it. I asked a vet locally about it and they wouldn't write a script for it either. I'd like to have it just in case but can't get it.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> No, I searched it and they don't seem to have it. I asked a vet locally about it and they wouldn't write a script for it either. I'd like to have it just in case but can't get it.


You used to be able to get it out of any vaccine supply catalog and it makes me mad that responsible livestock owners can't get the meds they need because of druggies or whoever it is that has made it impossible to get it! Ugh! I'm done........that's my soapbox lol


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I applied 2xs, both times I skipped the DVM number & put in my farm name. When I reapplied I used Stacey as a referral & got approved in 3 days..... I hope you don't mind Stacey... I used your screen name, didn't think to ask!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats interesting - because they shouldnt know me by my screen name here as I was a Roop not a Rosado when I signed up


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't have to put a reference I don't think?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm gonna try it tonight.......thanks and I'll keep y'all posted......I'm so glad I discovered TGS! Everyone is super helpful!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> Thats interesting - because they shouldnt know me by my screen name here as I was a Roop not a Rosado when I signed up


Can't say for sure thats why... but it was the only thing different.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I used to use multimin but switched to replamin. Not only does it have all the good stuff, but it's higher in copper, and ISN'T A SHOT :dance:


The new multimin90 is s'posed to be higher in copper & selenium (we r extremely selenium def here) What dosage do you give & how often??


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Multi Min is twice a year. 1cc for adults over 100 lbs and 1/2 cc for those under 100 lbs. plus free choice minerals daily.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

I went on to Vet-Serv website and applied tonight. I put my herd name under business and didn't put anything in the comment box. Should I have put something like why I need their medications or just left it blank like I did? And will they notify me by email if I am approved or denied?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

dezak91 said:


> I went on to Vet-Serv website and applied tonight. I put my herd name under business and didn't put anything in the comment box. Should I have put something like why I need their medications or just left it blank like I did? And will they notify me by email if I am approved or denied?


Leave it blank.... it might take a few days but they will notify you! They have probably started wondering what is up with all the new accounts LoL


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

I put our farm name in but didn't list any references or put any comments. It was a little while back, but I remember I had pretty much given up when I got an email saying my account was approved.

I left the technical parts blank.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I have registered dairy goats but don't have a farm name.......do I just put my herd name in?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok.......I hope they don't laugh at it LOL!!! It's embarrassing


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay! I sent in my request and it's approved already!! I'm impressed!


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

I was approved!!! I'll be ordering soon!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Also was just thinking, oxytocin is great to have on-hand as well.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Got approved for Vet Serv! Just wondering, what does Oxytocin do? Do I really need it?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Frosty1 said:


> Got approved for Vet Serv! Just wondering, what does Oxytocin do? Do I really need it?


Its a hormone that triggers the let down of milk. Its used for other kidding things too I believe. I haven't ever used it in kidding and forgot what it was used for... maybe someone will answer


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Its a hormone that triggers the let down of milk. Its used for other kidding things too I believe. I haven't ever used it in kidding and forgot what it was used for... maybe someone will answer


We have three uses for it:
Letdown of milk
Aid in cleaning afterbirth
To aid in inducing a labor


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

mjs500doo said:


> We have three uses for it:
> Letdown of milk
> Aid in cleaning afterbirth
> To aid in inducing a labor


I thought those were the uses but wasn't sure... don't want to give any bad advice


----------



## capra (May 7, 2013)

What is the difference between B0-se and Multi-min?
I know Multi-min has more stuff in it but can you give them interchangeably and in the same dose you give Bo-se?
How about the Vitamin E? I always give a couple of OTC Vit E with Bo-se. Do you have to do that with Multi-min?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BoSe is strictly selenium. It does have Vitamin E in it to help with absorption. BoSe is only prescription and is dosed at 1cc per 40 lbs. No you can't give multi-min and BoSe interchangably. They are really for 2 different purposes.


----------



## capra (May 7, 2013)

So,,,,
Tell Me the purpose of Multimin.
Why do you give it 2 times a year? What are the side effects if you don't give it?
What symptoms are shown if you do not give it?
ETC.......

typed on my little tiny keyboard


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bo-Se is selenium only. Multimin is selenium, copper, manganese and zinc and is given twice a year by prescription. Your vet will calculate the multimin in conjunction with your free choice minerals so each animal is given the right dose.

Multimin is given right before breeding season and right before kidding and then to babies 2 weeks old. 

So I guess in short, multimin has more in it.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

I guess I didn't fully answer your question: there is nothing that is going to happen to the animal per se other than their copper, zinc, manganese and selenium levels will go low and this will show up in the health and strength of your babies and in the does themselves their overall health and coat condition will reflect low levels.


----------



## capra (May 7, 2013)

I give BoSe plus they get on their daily ration- Sweetlix.
Sweetlix is also available free choice
The milkers get sweetlix magnum milk and the dry does and babies get sweetlix magnum meat. It has all the vitamins/minerals on it. Do you still think I need to give Multimin?
Christina

typed on my little tiny keyboard


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm not familiar with sweetlix however, if it has all the important minerals in it (selenium/copper) and the goats look good (hair color good, no fish tail, no babies with weak legs, no breeding/gestation issues) then I would say you are ok. If you run into any of the above mentioned issues then I would consult a vet as to the need and dosage of Multimin.


----------



## Glockowner (Mar 16, 2012)

I was approved for a VetServ account last week and am also working on a list of meds to keep on hand for when I get goats at the end of next month. Are there any good books that you would recommend on this?


----------

